# Boiling water down yhe kitchen sink?



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Whenever I make pasta and I drain the boiling water, I always turn on the cold water and have it run down next to the colander to temper the 212deg water instead of letting boiling water go through the plastic tubing. Am I being overprotective? What're your thoughts?


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Plumbersteve said:


> Whenever I make pasta and I drain the boiling water, I always turn on the cold water and have it run down next to the colander to temper the 212deg water instead of letting boiling water go through the plastic tubing. Am I being overprotective? What're your thoughts?


The answer to your question, is in your question grasshopper.

I do the same thing. I believe 175 degrees f. continuous water might damage the traps.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Often I ponder the same question. I do the same with any type of boiling liquid I dump down the drain.
I forget the max temp for a.b.s pipe, I'm assuming all piping systems may have a max temp on drainage pipes.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I wonder the same thing lol, i run a little water afterwards but that's it. The water cools down quite a bit as yur pouring it down into the sink, so I don't worry a whole lot.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

PVC tubing into type m copper stack into cast iron building drain into septic tank. Also we're talking about maybe a quart tops.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I just dump it in
Fl tp ( plastic) 
schedule 40 foam core


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

Damn, I thought i was the only nutjob that does that, and I have all 17 gauge W/B under the sink (thats another subject LOL)


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Don't think I'd worry with a brass trap. But with the little plastic tubing I just think even 200deg water is just too much of a shock. Also we eat a lot of pasta.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Plumbersteve said:


> Also we eat a lot of pasta.


That's good to know, I guess lol.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I dump it in. I think it helps clean the trap!!


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

Plumbersteve said:


> Don't think I'd worry with a brass trap. But with the little plastic tubing I just think even 200deg water is just too much of a shock. Also we eat a lot of pasta.


 More worried about the plastic in the wall. there was an issue a while back around here where alot of ABS was cracking lengthwise (hairline)from kitchen sinks. Apparently there was some bad abs being produced at the time. I have PVC and still a little worried after the mess it did to people with ABS, although i know the fear is unfounded.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> That's good to know, I guess lol.


Point being: this situation is common round here.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Plumbersteve said:


> Point being: this situation is common round here.


I know just adding a little humor


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Mxz--700 said:


> More worried about the plastic in the wall. there was an issue a while back around here where alot of ABS was cracking lengthwise (hairline)from kitchen sinks. Apparently there was some bad abs being produced at the time. I have PVC and still a little worried after the mess it did to people with ABS, although i know the fear is unfounded.


PVC is a whole lot more durable then abs. PVC is pretty durable, as long as it ain't that thinwall shiot the irrigation hacks use here. We only use schd 40 and 80. 

I've seen that thinwall shiot get cut almost in half by picks and trenching shovels.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Mxz--700 said:


> More worried about the plastic in the wall. there was an issue a while back around here where alot of ABS was cracking lengthwise (hairline)from kitchen sinks. Apparently there was some bad abs being produced at the time. I have PVC and still a little worried after the mess it did to people with ABS, although i know the fear is unfounded.


I find the same thing every once and a while


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Grease solidifies with cold water, it liquefies with hot.
My wife always dumps boiling water down the PVC drain and has done so for 30 years and we never had an issue.


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

Just dump it in! My wife says she knows a decent plumber who can fix it. 

Seriously do you think the govt would let us do something unsafe? I need them to protect me from me. Now that they're alerted to it we'll be installing 2000 gallon concrete hot water holding tanks piped with cast iron.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I usually run cold water while pouring the water down the sink. Some people even take it as far as saying they will only use tubular brass under a sink, then connect the brass to PVC pipe :laughing:.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Mxz--700 said:


> More worried about the plastic in the wall. there was an issue a while back around here where alot of ABS was cracking lengthwise (hairline)from kitchen sinks. Apparently there was some bad abs being produced at the time. I have PVC and still a little worried after the mess it did to people with ABS, although i know the fear is unfounded.


I read about a whole bunch of abs that was bad from the mid 80s it would crack
just a bad run of it or a whole bunch of bad chemical composition.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

I used to run cold water ,but I just pour the boiling water in to help clean out the grease my wife dumps down the sink.:furious:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

jeffreyplumber said:


> I read about a whole bunch of abs that was bad from the mid 80s it would crack
> just a bad run of it or a whole bunch of bad chemical composition.


It was recycled plastic I believe...

But it don't matter...
ABS should sag rather nicely with boiling water going through it.... :yes:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Boiling water does a number on suspended pvc drain lines. It cools, but still causes sags between hangers. cha-ching!


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Most codes prohibit anything over 140 degrees. Anything over that, and it must be cooled. Least here in MI


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

422 plumber said:


> Boiling water does a number on suspended pvc drain lines. It cools, but still causes sags between hangers. cha-ching!


And ABS is even worse....


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Redwood said:


> And ABS is even worse....


I have to take your word for that. ABS is extremely rare in my area. Only in "tin houses on wheels" as you call them..


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

mssp said:


> I used to run cold water ,but I just pour the boiling water in to help clean out the grease my wife dumps down the sink.:furious:


 
I would not mind having to clean the kitchen sink daily if my wife would just cook, especially right now I'm hungry.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Redwood said:


> And ABS is even worse....


Is that a fact Red? I've seen what happens to ABS when exposed to UV light, but didn't know it was so susseptable to heat...

I know Kung Fu!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

U666A said:


> Is that a fact Red? I've seen what happens to ABS when exposed to UV light, but didn't know it was so susseptable to heat...
> 
> I know Kung Fu!


Get out your torch and see what happens when heat is applied. :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

U666A said:


> Is that a fact Red? I've seen what happens to ABS when exposed to UV light, but didn't know it was so susseptable to heat...
> 
> I know Kung Fu!


Here's something to try in your class...

2 j-hooks horizontal 4' apart...
Cap one end of a piece of 2" ABS with a Fernco...
Fill it with 120 degree water, cap the other end, and slap it in the j-hooks...
Wait until cool and see how big of a sag you have...

Repeat with PVC....


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Here's something to try in your class...
> 
> 2 j-hooks horizontal 4' apart...
> Cap one end of a piece of 2" ABS with a Fernco...
> ...


Maybe I will Red... maybe I will!

Remind me again though in a couple weeks as we are currently between semesters.

Thanks ETP, for your input also!
:thumbup:

I know Kung Fu!


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Another factor is that disposer bearing seals will be destroyed. I've seen a high-end disposer ruined within three months by people who do canning and just dump the boiling water.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

422 plumber said:


> I have to take your word for that. ABS is extremely rare in my area. Only in "tin houses on wheels" as you call them..


Thats the differances between east and west. Ive never heard of or seen a house plumbed in PVC in my area southern California. Im sure they exist but I never seen any of the fittings either except in sizes over 4 inch. I dont know why but you cant just walk in to home depot or a fergusson and buy say a 2 inch san tee. So out here we are clueless as to the differance because we dont use it.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

I just recently started running cold water while draining boiling water. I avoid the garbage disposal at all costs.. For some reason I think hot water and near boiling water causes the seal to break in the disposal causing water to leak from the bottom of the unit..


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

throw boiling water down the pipes...
it aint gonna hurt anything...... and it probably cleans 
out all the turkey grease from this weekend too

and if it ever does crack the pipe or warp it, 

just call a plumber
they should know how to fix it:yes:


so what is the big deal
do you hate working on your own house or something????


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> just call a plumber
> they should know how to fix it:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


Yes !
My wife always biotches about the bill.


----------



## drain docs (Jan 2, 2012)

89plumbum said:


> The answer to your question, is in your question grasshopper.
> 
> I do the same thing. I believe 175 degrees f. continuous water might damage the traps.


It will eventually warp the tail pce, ive seen it. The trap holds up a bit longer but will get a flat spot at the botom of the j bend...I too run cold water, & my wife has been told but probably means nothing.....Lol


----------



## plumbkid (Jan 3, 2012)

PVC P-Traps are like what $1.99?
Not a clue what the cost of the running cold water is but I'll guess a couple pennies to get the job done.

So after 100 pots of boiling water and cold water mix you've spent $1.99 on running cold water instead of a new p-trap. o.0' Perhaps maybe wasted a few gallons of water too. All you have to show for it is an old used p-trap. o.0'

I'm a fan of Safer than Sorry but I'm on team HOT WATER today. 
Spoil the plumbing supply house and spare the water company.


----------

